# ? about Ibuprofen



## HoldDaMayo (Dec 28, 2003)

If I'm taking Ephedrine and Caffeine, is it ok to take Ibuprofen?  Will it affect my workout negatively?  or is it possibly dangerous?


----------



## plouffe (Dec 28, 2003)

No man, It wouldn't hurt anything. I've heard negitive things about taking Ibuprofen and acetiminphen *tylenal* at the same time. Not so much noticible, but like stresses out the liver ya know. But yeah, taking IBU with your e/c stack shouldn't hurt nuttin.


----------



## bandaidwoman (Dec 28, 2003)

plouffe is right regarding the interaction with ephedrine..no problem.


----------



## prolangtum (Dec 28, 2003)

I would not take it around the 2 hours pre and post workout. All NSAIDS inhibit protein synthesis.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Dec 28, 2003)

anyone else get a bit of a headache from E/C stacks?  Never had it with ECA, but perhaps the aspirin took care of it...


----------



## plouffe (Dec 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by prolangtum *_
> I would not take it around the 2 hours pre and post workout. All NSAIDS inhibit protein synthesis.




Very nice piece of info..


----------



## SJ69 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> anyone else get a bit of a headache from E/C stacks?  Never had it with ECA, but perhaps the aspirin took care of it...



Nope, as a matter of fact I've noticed mild headaches actually go away after taking a Stacker.
Also, it does really help with asthma, when I'm on stacker I never have to use my inhaler during a workout.


----------



## SJ69 (Dec 28, 2003)

As for tylenol, it sux, it's liver toxic and doesn't work as good as Alieve or IB.
Make sure you read the package when shopping for cold remedies, most contain tylenol (aceteminephen).
Just buy Sudafed and aspirin.
I don't know why so many hospitals use Tylenol, must be a kickback thing.
Percocet would be great without Tylenol, but if you ask the doc for straight oxycodone, he'll think you're a junky and you'll get no pain relief.


----------



## plouffe (Dec 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by SJ69 *_
> As for tylenol, it sux, it's liver toxic and doesn't work as good as Alieve or IB.
> Make sure you read the package when shopping for cold remedies, most contain tylenol (aceteminephen).
> Just buy Sudafed and aspirin.
> ...




Painrelief?? Oxycodone is a narcotic... Not a mild pain refiever. And aceteminephen is in all perscription painkillers * basically*


----------



## plouffe (Dec 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by bandaidwoman *_
> plouffe is right regarding the interaction with ephedrine..no problem.




You look like my mom..  lol seriously.


----------



## SJ69 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by plouffe *_
> Painrelief?? Oxycodone is a narcotic... Not a mild pain refiever. And aceteminephen is in all perscription painkillers * basically*



True, I think they should leave the tylenol out tho, it isn't needed and it's toxic, especially if you like to enjoy a few beers.  The only reason I can think of is a kick back.
Sometime narcotics are very helpful, albiet a double edged sword.
For example, Bret Favre got addicted to Vicodan, but he needed it to be pain free enough to compete.


----------



## plouffe (Dec 28, 2003)

I'd be more worried about drinking while on a narcotic, rather than aceteminphen..


----------



## bandaidwoman (Dec 28, 2003)

Tylenol and nsaids are used in hospitals.  The following is why the doc may preferentially order tylenol over nsaids..without resorting to narcotics..

1.  Alot of elderely comprise the hospital patients.  They have higher rates of NSAID gastritis ,ulcers than their younger counterparts.  Their illnesses already predispose them to stress ulcers as it is, compound that with NSAIDS and you have set yourself up for a negligent lawsuit if grandma bleeds to death.

2.  There is less interaction with blood thinner..alot of people admitted in the hospital are put on heparin for various reasons, blood clots, angina, etc. and NSAIDS are dangerous when given with an active blood thinner and once again, you may develop internal hemmorage, bleeding ulcers etc.

3.  Many have had invasive procedures done, and NSAIDS inhibit platelet aggregation and cause propensity for bleeding so many surgeons would be hesitant to prescibe an NSAID so soon after an invasive surgery, or cardiac catherization, etc.

the list goes on and on.. The hosptials really don't get any kickbacks from the drug companies , especially one that has gone generic!   Brand name drugs may offer a hospital better pricing on purchasing but in the end, the hospital has to give what the doc orders, and they order what'sappropriate and safest for the patient at that particular time during their hospitalization ie: (antibiotics, tylenol vs. nsaid, etc.)


----------



## plouffe (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by SJ69 *_
> True, I think they should leave the tylenol out tho, it isn't needed and it's toxic, especially if you like to enjoy a few beers.  The only reason I can think of is a kick back.
> Sometime narcotics are very helpful, albiet a double edged sword.
> For example, Bret Favre got addicted to Vicodan, but he needed it to be pain free enough to compete.




He was probally perscribed Hydrocodone - the generic brand for Vicidin. About 90% of people that I know perscribed with it, they've gotten the generic brand of Hydrocodone.


----------

